# New Photos of the Brits in A-Stan from Michael Yon



## tjwest (Jul 27, 2009)

I can usually only read about half of anything that Yon posts, but these photos posted today are great.  One thing I found interesting, and one quick question.

Interesting note - I didn't realize the Brits used the 240 also

Question - What's the LAW-looking tube with the rail system?


July 27 Michael Yon Post





.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 27, 2009)

I haven't read any of his stuff, why do you dislike his articles?


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 27, 2009)

awesome shots, thanks for posting


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 27, 2009)

SOWT said:


> I haven't read any of his stuff, why do you dislike his articles?



I read all of his stuff, and have for years.  Why do you dislike his articles?

He's embedded with 2 Rifles, same group he was with last year in Iraq.


----------



## Rapid (Jul 27, 2009)

tjwest said:


> Question - What's the LAW-looking tube with the rail system?



I'd guess it's just a LAW 66 with the rails there for an easier grip. Not sure what else it could be.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 27, 2009)

Rail for putting lasers and shit on it? Seems a bit much a one shot rocket though.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 28, 2009)

LASM or L72A9 IIRC, 1kg charge and it has rails for PEQs or Kitesites.


----------



## tjwest (Jul 29, 2009)

SpitfireV said:


> Rail for putting lasers and shit on it? Seems a bit much a one shot rocket though.



That's what I thought too.  I've never seen a rail for PEQ-2's or PEQ-4's on a LAW or an AT-4.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 29, 2009)

The Aussies have a mount for scope on the M-72A6.  I'd like a decent night sight for an 84mm M-3


----------

